# rifle on stateland



## Splicer (Jan 14, 2004)

can you use a rifle on statelands to hunt coyote/fox in the shotgun zone?during daytime hours.i did do a search but puting in those key words brings up a lot of posts.
thanks 
rick


----------



## Fecus (Apr 12, 2006)

I think it is no rifles for dear. So I think you would be alright but I could be wrong


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Splicer said:


> can you use a rifle on statelands to hunt coyote/fox in the shotgun zone?during daytime hours.i did do a search but puting in those key words brings up a lot of posts.
> thanks
> rick


Yes


----------



## Splicer (Jan 14, 2004)

thanks you boehr
rick


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

NO!!!! there is a rifle zone and a shotgun zone and that is how it it read in the book.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Pointerguy said:


> NO!!!! there is a rifle zone and a shotgun zone and that is how it it read in the book.


The rifle/shotgun zone is for firearms deer hunting only.


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

Before you try it I would check with the dnr, I have always believe it was shotgun only.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

One of the above posters is a retired Law enforcement CO and he says it's OK.
Good advise tho to check with the DNR as it never hurts to know the law.
Btw it is legal to do so


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

its a safty issue


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Pointerguy,

How so please explain?


----------



## Splicer (Jan 14, 2004)

like i said i thought you could use a rifle but i was not sure about state land.is that law in the hand book and i missed it or is it else where?if so where?
rick


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

From ask the DNR: Yes, During daylight hours......

Question 

Can I hunt in zone 3 with a .22cal rifle or a .22-250 or a 7mm mag for small game such as coyote or rabbit? Are there any rifles I can not use for small game in zone 3... 

Answer 
Except during the period of Nov. 10 through Nov. 30 when certain restrictions apply, during DAYLIGHT hours you may use a .22 caliber rifle, .22-250 caliber rifle or 7 mm mag rifle for the hunting of coyote, predators or small game statewide including Southern Michigan.

Please be reminded that all persons hunting deer in Southern Michigan's shotgun zone are prohibited from using a rifle.


http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/M...nl_JnBfcHJvZF9sdmwyPX5hbnl_JnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=

It is not in the hand book because:
A. The book is just a guide....
B. It is not a violation....


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

When Boehr answers, it's because he knows and spent his career in the DNR...he would know. These zones apply ONLY to deer hunting. Try this link also:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-31537--,00.html

Which clearly states:

_Michigan also is divided into a *northern rifle zone where rifles may be used for firearm deer hunting* *and southern shotgun zone where only shotguns, muzzleloading rifles and certain handguns may be used*_


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

:lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

As much as this question gets asked I can't believe somebody still thinks you can't use a rifle in southern Michigan.
And when told & shown the regulation in the book, still argue with it.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out the safety aspect, I thought you had to know what was behind your target before pulling the trigger?  Les


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Asked and answered, lets be careful here on responses.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry, I was out of line. Les


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

So much for the safety BS


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

Why are we not allowed to use a rifle down here se michigan?
Thanks for the help


----------

